# Ford 3000 / A good deal?



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

Greetings to all from the Great Northwest. 

I am relatively new to the world of farm machines, so I am relying on all of you grizzled veterans out there to lend a hand as it were.

I am looking for a tractor and found this unit on Craigslist for $5500. Nice part about it is that it has a forklift attachment on it that will come in handy at the new ranch house. 

I am not sure what year it is but the owner describes it as being (lightly) used in his bee keeping operation and claims it is mechanically sound.

Is this a good deal?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Nice looking setup,but your going to be limited on use compare to having tractor w/front end load w/forks addon around the farm.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

I agree with Thomas. That machine is a FORKLIFT, not a tractor. You can't mow with it, can't boxblade or till ground with it. 

If you want a forklift, great, but if you want a tractor, move on...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum LE. I also agree with the above. You can find forklifts for cheaper than that, but a loader with a set of forks and a bucket has limitless possibilities where that set up there is going to be a PITA when you need to swap out for a rear blade or box scraper or whatever. Try to buy the tractor in the background of photo number 2..........


----------



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks to all for the replies (and welcomes) thus far. I am always trying to figure out multiple uses for each tool (big or small) that I have - which probably satisfies my Frankenstein complex...

Lift forks on a front loader bucket are a good idea, but would they reach high enough? I have to have at least ten feet to reach a second story storage balcony. 

This one might be, as was said, too much of a PITA to use as a tractor. But then again.... thinking out loud here.. Change the seat and steering back to normal, get a front end loader, and leave the lift on the back for ballast. Might be too much work though to make those modifications....

Again, thanks to all for taking the time to respond.

Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The thing of it is though, with a warehouse forklift, you don't get the reach. Sometimes, especially when used in construction settings, a forklift with reach as verses elevation can sure make a difference. My little 990 will lift up to almost 9 feet, but will never have the lift capacity of the forklift set up you have there.


----------



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, I made the guy an offer but haven't heard back yet. If nothing else it will be a fun project to get my hands dirty on. Now back to my morning 

Mike


----------

